# 5.56 Sale



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

https://www.natchezss.com/federal-x...ing&utm_medium=email&utm_term=weblink&link=21

$300 for 1000 rounds. If you don’t reload it’s a good deal. You can get a free T-shirt or bag with purchase I believe.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Use code FS180203 and get free shipping


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've bought quite a bit of stuff from them, good outfit !
Usually have some good deals on optics too.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fishindude said:


> I've bought quite a bit of stuff from them, good outfit !
> Usually have some good deals on optics too.


Between brownells, midway, and Natchez, it’s usually a toss up on where you can get it cheapest.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Even if you do reload it's a good deal. I just finished putting together 1500 rds of 62FMJ for a carbine class I'm taking in MAR. My savings over a deal like above wasn't really all that much.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

am I the only one who thinks Federals XM193 has a foul odor when shot , the powder burns with an unpleasant smell like skunk it shoots ok but i can tell when I am using it vs my own load just by the smell


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> am I the only one who thinks Federals XM193 has a foul odor when shot , the powder burns with an unpleasant smell like skunk it shoots ok but i can tell when I am using it vs my own load just by the smell


Now that you mention it I will probably notice it!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> am I the only one who thinks Federals XM193 has a foul odor when shot , the powder burns with an unpleasant smell like skunk it shoots ok but i can tell when I am using it vs my own load just by the smell


Some smokeless powders have ammonium (nitrated?) compounds in them and smell very strongly like skunk pee. XM193 and M855/A1 are three notable culprits.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And, if you prefer the 62 grain round (M855), Wideners also have them on sale. 1000rds at $300.

https://www.wideners.com/rifle/223-...-city-5-56x45mm-62-grain-fmj-m855-1000-rounds


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Some smokeless powders have ammonium (nitrated?) compounds in them and smell very strongly like skunk pee. XM193 and M855/A1 are three notable culprits.


Not nitrated ammonium, hasn't been used for a spell, too hygroscopic, no sulfur. I'm wondering if they worked a little potassium sulfate in for flash suppressant.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

XM193 leaves a fire ball on a 20 inch barrel so I don't think it is as a flash suppressant


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

krackin said:


> Not nitrated ammonium, hasn't been used for a spell, too hygroscopic, no sulfur. I'm wondering if they worked a little potassium sulfate in for flash suppressant.





GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> XM193 leaves a fire ball on a 20 inch barrel so I don't think it is as a flash suppressant


Either way, here’s your ammonia smell from WC 844, @GREENCOUNTYPETE


----------

